# The Hills



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 11, 2007)

Did anyone see the after show? if so can someone tell me what the big news Lauren told everyone was? I couldn't watch it because after the hills was over tonight my boyfreind changed it right back to monday night football. If anyone could tell me I'd appreciate it. =)


----------



## Joyness (Dec 11, 2007)

That they'll be picking the show back up again soon! They didn't say when, but the next part will be of Lauren and Whitney in Paris.  So basically, this wasn't really a finale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




`


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 11, 2007)

oh.. =) yay! i hope lauren and brody get back together. They are so cute together. Do any of you know if Lauren gets along with brodys step sisters, the kardashians? lol 

oh yea, heres a tip fashion girls; if you like what lauren and audrina wear in the show you can go to seenon.com and type in the hills and it'll show you some of the stuff they were wearing and where to buy/order it. 2 episodes ago audrina was wearing a really cute blue hat and i found it on there.. i was like yay! =)


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 11, 2007)

well lauren and brody are not together now cause ive seen her interviewed in US weekly recently about her dating life and she says shes single

When you say the show about Lauren and whitney will be picked up soon do you mean like next fall? or soon soon? 

and hiedi and spencer are still together right? so i guess she comes back..


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 11, 2007)

I thought the news was going to be something exciting. And I thought it was just a season finale anyways, not a series finale. Oops.

that episode was pretty boring actually.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 11, 2007)

Spencer is a douchebag...

I like Heidi, Lauren bitches too much, and Audrina is pretty but she smiles during "serious" times and I think she just wants to laugh, haha.

what kid right out of high school gets amazing jobs like they do anyways? I don't get it? that certainly isn't "Reality" .The internship at vogue is understandable. But Event coordinator at a huge P.R  firm? I think NOT.

(whenever I type in the Letters P and R this site automatically types "page ranking" when I submit it.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 11, 2007)

^ITA, lauren complains about everythingggggg she just needs to relax. 

That show just annoys me. I like Heidi better than Lauren but really the only ones on the show that I can tolerate are Audrina and Whitney.


----------



## clamster (Dec 11, 2007)

I used to love Heidi but she is soo naive!! What was she thinking with spencer!!!!!!!! I agree Lauren complains too much I think her, Spencer and Heidi should have a serious talk about the tape of her and Jason. Spencer is a good manipulator I hate him!!! Anyways I wouldn't call that a finale.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 12, 2007)

heidi is a bitch. Screw her. she's a horrible friend. Lauren is a good person and she only wants whats best for her friends. Heidi obvisously doesnt care about lauren at all and prolly never did. heidi and spencer are still together cuz i read about them or see them on tv every week together.. makes me sick..


----------



## macface (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't think Lauren and Brody will be together because Brody is always dating somebody new he is hot as hell.Lauren looks like a teenager Brody makes a better couple with Whitney even though is not going to happen.I like Audrina she always had some kind of sparkle.I like Hedi more this season.I can't  stand spencer  and his  fugly  sister.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 12, 2007)

I dont know why i like The Hills so much cause i really dont like any of the characters... Lauren is whiny and too judgemental... Audrina is dumb as a brick as was Justin Bobby, Spencer is creepy and such a social climber and Hiedi is delusional and a biatch...

Lauren and Brody arent together but i saw them in US Weekly have lunch "as friends" a couple weeks ago...


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 12, 2007)

I thought Lauren was gonna announce something huge, like she's been secretly dating Brody or something. The Aftershow was very lackluster. I wish Jessi and Dan would get their snarkiness back.

I don't think Heidi is a bad person, I just think she is brainwashed by Spencer. I find Lauren to be a bit of a cockblocker at times and I'm glad she kept quiet during the Audrina/JB affair, or I would have to throw something at my tv.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 12, 2007)

tangomango; i thought the exact same thing about the huge news she had.. lol

 i don't think that whitney and brody look good together.. whitney is kinda annoying.. like just the way she talks annoys the hell outta me..  i'd type more but the real worlds about it be on =)


----------



## kimmae17 (Dec 13, 2007)

did you girls notice those two girls that kept ducking down to be on screen behind the announcer girl.  SOOOO ANNOYING!


----------



## clamster (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuckyGirl3513* 

 
_I dont know why i like The Hills so much cause i really dont like any of the characters... Lauren is whiny and too judgemental... Audrina is dumb as a brick as was Justin Bobby, Spencer is creepy and such a social climber and Hiedi is delusional and a biatch...

Lauren and Brody arent together but i saw them in US Weekly have lunch "as friends" a couple weeks ago..._

 
Haha yeah I don't know why I watch this show! It has no education value and their lives aren't that interseting and the commercials take up most of the 30 minutes it's on.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 13, 2007)

i watch- because I like the way they do their hair, and the clothes they wear


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 13, 2007)

i watch it cuz.. brody's hot.. they dress really cute! i dunno there is like stupid little drama going on in it.. i have no drama in my life.. i guess it keeps me in the mix? idk. P.S. heidi's a bitch.. just thought i' d say that again. lol


----------



## macface (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmae17* 

 
_did you girls notice those two girls that kept ducking down to be on screen behind the announcer girl.  SOOOO ANNOYING!_

 
Hahaha  I did  noticed myself too.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 13, 2007)

so apperenlty monday wasnt a premier at all and there are six more new episodes in this season (showing lauren in paris) ...


----------



## miss_dre (Dec 13, 2007)

I love the hills but sometimes I wonder why haha
I love lauren, heidi is a bitch, audrina is gorgeous but like LuckyGirl3513 said, she's dumb as a brick! and whitney, well i don't know, she's akward 
Brody is hott!! I met him at an event he did at a club near here, Tila Tequila and my oh my is he ever gorgeous!!
I was a bit disapointed in the finale myself, but I'm very happy that they will do another six episodes!!

Does anyone know if those are the final 6 episodes of the series or will there be another season in the fall?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 13, 2007)

Brody is a douchebag, 

Heidi is just a normal girl from CO , who got lucky by meeting Lauren in San Fransisco during Fashion design school.  Changed her life forever I bet. Now shes with a asshole , who has a HUGE wallet.

And Where did Audrina get enough money to live at the Palazzo ? Rent there starts at 4k a month, she lucked out by becoming "friends" with Heidi, then Lauren ..Now shes an instant celeb as well.  My guess is that its all scripted


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Brody is a douchebag, 

Heidi is just a normal girl from CO , who got lucky by meeting Lauren in San Fransisco during Fashion design school.  Changed her life forever I bet. Now shes with a asshole , who has a HUGE wallet.

And Where did Audrina get enough money to live at the Palazzo ? Rent there starts at 4k a month, she lucked out by becoming "friends" with Heidi, then Lauren ..Now shes an instant celeb as well.  My guess is that its all scripted_

 

i agree completely.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Brody is a douchebag, 

Heidi is just a normal girl from CO , who got lucky by meeting Lauren in San Fransisco during Fashion design school.  Changed her life forever I bet. Now shes with a asshole , who has a HUGE wallet.

And Where did Audrina get enough money to live at the Palazzo ? Rent there starts at 4k a month, she lucked out by becoming "friends" with Heidi, then Lauren ..Now shes an instant celeb as well.  My guess is that its all scripted_

 
lol so true


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Spencer is a douchebag...

I like Heidi, *Lauren bitches too much, and Audrina is pretty but she smiles during "serious" times and I think she just wants to laugh,* haha.

what kid right out of high school gets amazing jobs like they do anyways? I don't get it? that certainly isn't "Reality" .The internship at vogue is understandable. But Event coordinator at a huge P.R firm? I think NOT.
_

 
hahahah oh my goodness you made me laugh. Because its so true. I can't stand Heidi, she needs to grow up. Lauren does complain a lot. And Audrina definetly smiles ALL the time. Like at the worst times. That makes her seem kind of ditzy and airhead-ish. lol


----------



## TonyaB (Dec 15, 2007)

I loved The Hills, until I found out it was all re-enacted and fake. I now only watch it when I have nothing better to do.

I heard they are filming season 3 in Paris right now?!


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 15, 2007)

i heard that too


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_hahahah oh my goodness you made me laugh. Because its so true. I can't stand Heidi, she needs to grow up. Lauren does complain a lot. And Audrina definetly smiles ALL the time. Like at the worst times. That makes her seem kind of ditzy and airhead-ish. lol_

 
its like " Justin Bobby, he kissed another girl at the bar, (huge smile) "Im Done! "(huge smile) and shes .. sobbing a little.. Im like..is she laughing or crying?! but maybe she smiles because its all super fake and ridiculous to her.. and inside shes laughing her ass off because its such over the top drama.


----------



## DropDeadDarling (Dec 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TonyaB* 

 
_I loved The Hills, until I found out it was all re-enacted and fake. I now only watch it when I have nothing better to do.

I heard they are filming season 3 in Paris right now?!_

 
No, Whitney & Lauren went to Paris a few months [weeks?] ago for a fashion thing.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 22, 2007)

and...one of them is going to meet some amazing man in france. and then, they're going to have to leave but she won't want to because he's this french dreamboat. the girls will cry on the plane ride home but just long enough to get some good footage, then they'll go back to reading their scripts for the next taping. 

the enormous success of this show is so fascinating to me.


----------

